# Aggressive, Easy To Breed, Decently Priced?



## chriswf (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi guys. New to the forums, but I've already done some reading around.

I currently breed cichlids for fun. Wanting to switch to a total different game of fish. So I though piranhas (or snakeheads, but they are illegal in all states).
As I read into them, and look at pricing, I pick up bits of information that that sometimes doesn't match what other websites claim.

-For example, I first read into red belly piranhas (Pygocentrus Nattereri). I was almost dead set on them. Price was perfect, availability is perfect, and more... Until a few sites (and youtube) mentioned that they are timid around people. That was a huge turn off for me. As I'd like to breed them and watch them breed, watch them feed, and more without them hiding.

-I looked into gold piranhas (Serrasalmus Spilopluera). Again, great pricing on these guys, BUT they're aggressive (HUGE BONUS). But MANY sites are saying they're too aggressive to breed in even a 150gallon tank (bonus removed). They say they're "parasitic" and fin/scale nip each other to death. Even if they're well fed, they'll likely kill each other.

-Then I looked into Caribes (pygocentrus notatus). Pricing was set to something I could ACCEPT (but wasn't the best). Then people are saying it can be very difficult to breed them. Tank set up (plants, layout, water level, season imitation, etc) is difficult. The fact you have to simulate climate changes can be difficult. With all these things set up perfectly - it still ends up in the fish randomly being in the "mood".

SOOO, if any of this is incorrect, feel free to throw down some information on me!

But really, what I'm looking for is breeding difficulty not set at HARD MODE really. Decent pricing (below 100$ per fish especially if it's a fry). And aggressive/active behaviors. It's gotta show off for my friends








---Mainly breeding though. I like the challenge, but don't have -tons- of time to give. Plus I like making life happen in my fish tanks.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Out of the three your best chance is to breed rbp. If you really want to breed p's I would start with reds then possibly try another species later though other then reds there were only a handful of reported spawnings. Caribe are usually bolder but alot harder to breed. For reds if you get them young there are a few things you can do over time to get them used to you so that they are not so timid.

If you have decent breeding experience with cichlids by all means try to breed a species other then reds as long as you are not expecting guaranteed results. many have tried with no sucsess so chances are you will be no different but it doesn't hurt to try. Reds are not even overly easy to breed so they may require some stimulation but relative to other p's they are the easist but still not like convicts or guppies that breed a ton regardless


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

chriswf said:


> Hi guys. New to the forums, but I've already done some reading around.
> 
> I currently breed cichlids for fun. Wanting to switch to a total different game of fish. So I though piranhas (or snakeheads, but they are illegal in all states).
> As I read into them, and look at pricing, I pick up bits of information that that sometimes doesn't match what other websites claim.
> ...


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

If you want to breed without the "being set to hard mode" P.nattereri (redbellies) is your only option.
They are all-year round spawners.

All other species are harder to breed, most have never been bred in captivity before.

The simulation of the seasonal changes shouldn't be that difficult though. Drop the water levels, increase the temperature, stop feeding.
And, my advise, keep in mind the testosterone and estradiol levels are peaking at certain months. If it peaks in May, start simulating the dry season that month, for their natural spawning period will be June.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds like some really gd advice there!! Never really thought about water levels when it came to breeding!! I see how it acts like the otter weather tho!! Gd luck!!


----------



## chriswf (Aug 14, 2011)

Good information guys.

I may try red belly piranha then since I found some more sites selling them mega cheap. Give it a shot and start with them.

Before I make a move with my current tank set ups, are they known for eating their own eggs?
Because, I know a guy down the street, who aquarium spawned red belly Pacu - claims he's like the only man on earth who's done it. But basically when the female threw the eggs all over the tank, over 90% of them fell through a grater (lobster style tank), and the male fertilized the eggs that didn't fall through on top (which accidentally fertilized the eggs below the grater too). 
The pacu eat their eggs on top, but couldn't access the lower eggs. Later we removed them on a tank cleaning and this spawning yielded like 100,000 fish. It was nuts I've never seen so many fish together in my life.

--- Anyway, would a tank set up like that be needed to save the eggs? Or are they like a lot of cichlids and guard the eggs?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lmao! 100K huh? I have rbp they eat in front of me every meal. Sometimes hitting the top before food even hits it. They spawn in front of me almost weekly, even while I'm getn videos or pics. Not Everyones rbp are skittish.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

chriswf said:


> --- Anyway, would a tank set up like that be needed to save the eggs? Or are they like a lot of cichlids and guard the eggs?


You'll need a fry tank. They guard the nest, but not the offspring. Siphoning the eggs into a fry tank to avoid them being eaten is no luxury.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i've said this many times before, but if you try gold piranhas (serrasalmus maculatus, NOT spilopleura), try and get them from brazil, as ones from argentina are more aggressive and tolerate each other less.

They are a little harder to breed than rbp, but anyone who can get them to tolerate each other for a while has a decent shot at getting them to spawn. Once they do spawn, though, look out for an enormous amount of cannibalism...which is quite annoying.


----------

